

A Microsoft Edge Review from a Developer's Perspective - joony-do
http://usersnap.com/blog/microsoft-edge-review-for-developers/

======
lsiunsuex
I'm gonna ask a really stupid question here...

What is the need / interest in rolling their own engine for Edge (Trident)?

Why not use Webkit? Is there any financial gain from using Trident over
Webkit? Is there anything stopping Microsoft from contributing code to Webkit?

I would think - the team working on Edge / Trident is pretty significant, both
in numbers of programmers and pay. If they used something pre-made (such as
Webkit) they could focus on adding in extensions or addons. The differences
between Safari and Chrome as a web browser are night and day; Edge could be
differentiated in any number of ways to try to sway people to use it over
Chrome / Safari / Firefox.

I just can't understand that why in 2015, this "browser race" still exists. It
benefits no one and makes developer lives so much more complicated.

~~~
Zekio
They already had the engine, and the team, so why not just use them?

~~~
lsiunsuex
Understood, but with everything moving towards the web now a days and
compatibility between browsers being such a hot topic, why not throw away the
code and standardize on another existing, standards complaint platform?

Any number of companies have dropped huge chunks of existing code base, Apple
and Google included.

The IE team could work on Webkit just the same as they work on Trident.

And don't get me wrong - IE has been better since 10 - cross browser testing
has gotten easier in recent years, but it still needs to happen where if
something works / looks good in Chrome, Safari just generally needs a quick
pass to make sure it's the same with very minor tweaks here and there.

------
Zekio
No mention of the "about:flags", where you go to enable localhost loopback in
the browser, sounds like they just opened the browser and looked at it for 1
sec before writing article.

